# Dying my pixie cut: need opinions!



## ginjaninja5 (Aug 17, 2013)

HELLO ALL!!

I got my hair cut into a pixie early this year and have cut it, and dyed it....all natural though...

The original cut was as so: 





And I have slowly cut it into a faux hawk sorta thing where the sides are shorter then the top (I also bleached the front a few months ago so I have a blonde part there):





(Sorry no makeup I look awful blerg)

My friends and I really want to dye our hair obnoxious colors before school starts, but I am a little concerned with mine...

I am a natural ginger (reddish/blonde hair color 24/7) So I know the colors I wanted wouldn't look good on my orange hair

I wanted to do galaxy hair which is a bunch of purple and blue and pink mixed together so first I would have to dye my hair brown to make the bright colors look good....

But then because I have a faux hawk hairstyle I would only be dying the top of my hair and leaving they sides just s brown color.....

Would It look awful??

Should I wait for my hair to grow back out before dying it??

Please leave your opinions!

I really want to do it but I am not sure how it would look right after I do it and growing back in! Red is resilient and comes in fast so would it mix with the brown or look awful??

Thanks guys!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2013)

My middle daughter has a similar haircut and has wild hair colors as well. Would it look awful with brown sides and bright color faux hawk? Not really. Right now her hair colors is a mix of different pinks. As for colors, she has dark brown hair which we had to bleach a few times to break the red and has since had purple hair (various shades from dark to light), pinks and reds. I say go for whatever color you want because there will come a time in your life that you won't have the total freedom to do what you want with your hair.


----------



## ella2694 (Sep 27, 2013)

If I were you I would go for shades of pink because that goes on light hair quite well, and as a side note, I think you suit a fringe really well - a bright pink fringe would look pretty cool IMO.


----------

